# UGA vs UAB



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

An hour before game time. Who will be starting at QB for the dawgs? i think the Kirby is conservative and goes with Stetson. Dawgs win by 21 either way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Just win, baby! Just win!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Wherr is yhe game? Espn SUCKS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Wherr is yhe game? Espn SUCKS!


Comes on after the Carolina game. ESPN2


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

It's already starting though. They won't leave SC to show a #2 team.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

its on let’s go Dawgs!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Come on dang. I don’t have the ESPN app


----------



## K80 (Sep 11, 2021)

ESPN2 sucks!  They go to Tennessee!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

It’s not on there. Showing the dang Tennessee/ Pitt game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Man Inhate ESPN!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go to ESPN news it’s onnthere


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 11, 2021)

It’s on ESPN app. Espin sucks!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dawgs up 7-0


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Erbody needs to write Espn and tell em they suck!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Epsn news has it


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

7-0 Dawgs Bennett started


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

14_0


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Put Beck in now. 14-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Put Beck in now. 14-0 Dawgs!


I can't believe they started Bennett 
Put in Beck or Vandagriff


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Toledo up on ND, 16-14


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Down goes The OSU!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Beck has his helmet on.  I'm still mad they went to UT game instead of the UGA game.  I grilled steaks and got everything set up so I could watch the game on the TV.  Then I miss the long TD to start the game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I can't believe they started Bennett
> Put in Beck or Vandagriff



WHY expose anything you don't need too? Bennett may not be "flashy" but he is serviceable and it's UAB.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> WHY expose anything you don't need too? Bennett may not be "flashy" but he is serviceable and it's UAB.


If you don't get them QBs playing time they gonna be gone!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> If you don't get them QBs playing time they gonna be gone!


Especially if they are called QB2.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Kirby was worried about UAB defense. Beck will be in shortly. I guess tosu should watch and see a great defense. Go Dawgs.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> WHY expose anything you don't need too? Bennett may not be "flashy" but he is serviceable and it's UAB.


Because Bennett will be gone next year. Somebody who has a chance to be a happy starting qb in 2022 needs playing time.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> If you don't get them QBs playing time they gonna be gone!



And if they play and they do "well" against inferior opposition and you then bench them again in favor of your "starter" you may lose them too.

Danged if you do and danged if you don't IMHO


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

I'd say let Beck play the rest of the half, then get Vandagriff in for the 3rd quarter, then Beck the 4th.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Beck in now. Everyone happy. ?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Beck in now. Everyone happy. ?



They put the best throwing QB in and then run the ball 3 times in a row.  Makes sense.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Not what I  want to see, crsppy play calling!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

That was a ignorant set of plays


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Beck in now. Everyone happy. ?


I know Rackmaster is


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

I guess Kirby is still unsure of Beck. Gesh let the guy play ball.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 11, 2021)

That play calling was reminiscent of Bobo. ??‍??‍


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> That play calling was reminiscent of Bobo. ??‍??‍


Chaney as well....run, run, run, punt!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

The D isn't looking inspired!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Dawgs D better toughen up!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

There ya go! Eat Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Dawgs need to keep scoring and get the young guys some playing time in the 2nd half.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

What the what.... Bennett


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I know Rackmaster is


I'm a Beck and Vandagriff fan I hate to see the Saga we just went thru with Fields, Eason, & Fromm!

Then start Mathis & Bennett!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS! TD 21-0


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Bowers!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow Brock Bowers.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Bowers gone!!!  McConkey actually ran him down.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Bennett for Heisman!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Bennett already has 160 yards passing.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Let Beck hand off 3 times and let Bennett throw!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Y’all Bennett haters happy now?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Owe my god a freshman. Did you see that.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 11, 2021)

What is the thinking of Kirby. Why not let Beck throw the ball. Why would you hold him back, what is to gain by it?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Dawgs D eating! Eat Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

nickel back said:


> What is the thinking of Kirby. Why not let Beck throw the ball. Why would you hold him back, what is to gain by it?????


Yep.... Stetson will be working at his daddy's pharmacy next yr and Beck will likely transfer ?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bennett already has 160 yards passing.




Sorry 184. Missed the short passes.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all Bennett haters happy now?


He choked last year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yep.... Stetson will be working at his daddy's pharmacy next yr and Beck will likely transfer ?


To the Gators!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He choked last year!


Key words. Last year! The other guys will play more today. It’s all good.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

46 yards per attempt for Bennett.  Crazy numbers.  Bowers is a boss,but just imagine when Darnell Washington, Arik Gilbert, Pickens, and Blaylock get back.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm starting to hate Kirby. I bet when Beck gets back in, no passes thrown.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Arian Smith!!!!  Bennett's yards per attempt just went up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! Bennett lighting that UAB D up!

28-0 Daaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

245 yards on 5 passes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

greendawg said:


> 245 yards on 5 passes.


But, but, but, bring Beck in!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 11, 2021)

Bowers is fast!! Bennett has the luxury of the 5* playmakers around him. Put him on 10RC or USClite and he would look abysmal just saying. I like the kids heart but we are playing UAB after all.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I'm starting to hate Kirby. I bet when Beck gets back in, no passes thrown.



I know it is 28-0 now and will get way worse, but I sure hope Kirby does not get conservative and run the whole 2nd half.  The young QB's need live passing situations to get their feet wet.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Great decision by Kirby to star Stetson. He has a great deep ball. On the money each time. Beck will get his opportunity.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 11, 2021)

I guess we know why Stetson started


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs keep
On keeping on!


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He choked last year!


Yes he did…


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 11, 2021)

Bennett and the Dawgs gonna jump Bryce Young and the Tide this week


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Boy South Carolina dodged a big bullet.  Their best DB should have been tossed for targeting in the 2nd half, which means he would have to sit out next week's first half.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> But, but, but, bring Beck in!


He should and Vandagriff also!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bennett and the Dawgs gonna jump Bryce Young and the Tide this week


It’s UAB. Not so fast my friend.?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

UAB running the ball a little better than they should be


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He should and Vandagriff also!


They’ll get in. They may even play the rest of the game.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Here comes beck


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Here comes beck


Beck didn’t look so good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Beck didn’t look so good.


Oh well start Vandagriff!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Beck still needs some bottle time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Beck still needs some bottle time.



No. He needs game time. That practice field ain’t like the game field .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m sure King Kirby’s game plan was to try and get a big lead, then bring in those young QBs. Those guys will play a lot more today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Does UGA have a run game??


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

I really like Bowers!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Does UGA have a run game??



It’s on hold.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I really like Bowers!


He is gonna be a good one!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah, our running game is puzzling.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Bowers will be an NFL player. Three years and pro for him no doubt.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> No. He needs game time. That practice field ain’t like the game field .


He can have some bottle time in the 4th.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

This offense is puzzling. I line getting lit up run blocking.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Starting to like RGIII as a color announcer. The dude is real.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Eat Big Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m sorry, Zeus just don’t impress me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

With a 28-0 lead why are Beck & Vandagriff not getting more playing time!

Both should be getting game time experience!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

35-0 good guys!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> With a 28-0 lead why are Beck & Vandagriff not getting more playing time!
> 
> Both should be getting game time experience!


second half


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Only thing I’m disappointed in so far today, is our running game. Really can’t believe how bad it’s been, especially since our passing game has been lights out. You’d think that would open up the run game for us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks like JT done lost his job to Bennett showing us he can spin the ball well for 5 passing TD's, including some long gains, in 1st Half with high completion rate.

Reckon Kirby is going with good passing today to open up their run game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

You might not be wrong.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like JT done lost his job to Bennett showing us he can spin the ball well for 5 passing TD's, including some long gains, in 1st Half with high completion rate.
> 
> Reckon Kirby is going with good passing today to open up their run game.


Let's remember who we're playing. Everyone was high on Stetson last year until the Florida game.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

QB controversy brewing.....


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

Maybe TE too. Washington and Gilbert might look at the portal.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Let's remember who we're playing. Everyone was high on Stetson last year until the Florida game.


. JT will be the starter when healthy. No controversy here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Let's remember who we're playing. Everyone was high on Stetson last year until the Florida game.


He choked and lost us the chance for the SEC Game against Florida after he choked against Alabama.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> . JT will be the starter when healthy. No controversy here.



They said Beck would start today, there were no WMD’s in Iraq and that Anna Nicole married for love too. 

(I couldn’t stop myself)


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> QB controversy brewing.....


RG 3 posed that question ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He choked and lost us the chance for the SEC Game against Florida after he choked against Alabama.


It was a really nice story though, while it lasted


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> They said Beck would start today, there were no WMD’s in Iraq and that Anna Nicole married for love too.
> W
> (I couldn’t stop myself)


You have watched Shooter to many times. ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

Stetson Bennett fixin to break the record for TD passes in a single game, And he's a walk on. GO Stetson!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

Can't believe they haven't talked about it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

It wouldn't surprise me if JT lost his job the way Kirby manages QBs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2021)

Bennett got wheels too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Daaaaaaaaaawgs! 42-0 them Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

How much is Bennett’s NIL contracts worth.....


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Maybe TE too. Washington and Gilbert might look at the portal.


Sure is nice to have to much talent !


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Answering the call against a team they should be. All I wanted to see if they were sleeping on UAB. There’s plenty of room for improvement but I like the focus I’m seeing from this team.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> How much is Bennett’s NIL contracts worth.....


He eats free at Mama’s house. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

We’re winning. I don’t care if Elmer Fudd is our QB, as long as he gets the job done!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> He eats free at Mama’s house. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Picked off! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Ringo with the pic. Love it.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Let's remember who we're playing. Everyone was high on Stetson last year until the Florida game.


Yep…


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Sure is nice to have to much talent !


It is! Just trying to keep them happy is the hard part. I’m sure they all feel they can lead the team and deserve a shot.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

It sure is less stressful this week watching the game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> It is! Just trying to keep them happy is the hard part.


Yep!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Ringo with the pic. Love it.


Pulling hard for Ringo. His mother has been battling cancer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Beck got hisbTD. Not throw the other kid in there and let him get one.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

He had some good passes that drive!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> It sure is less stressful this week watching the game.


It should be you’re the #2 team playing a team your school paid so they could come get their butts kicked


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Dawgs gonna be the first team to have 2 Heisman QB winners this year.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

How do we give up more yards than what we gave Clemons?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> How do we give up more yards than what we gave Clemons?


We’ve been playing a bunch of freshmen on D today. A bunch rotating in and out.


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It should be you’re the #2 team playing a team your school paid so they could come get their butts kicked


Kinda like both of Auburn’s games ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Notre Dame had to come back in the last minute to save themselves 32-29. They should drop out of the top 10.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

We need to work on the run game methinks


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Kinda like both of Auburn’s games ?



He’s just mad Auburn let’s us kick their butts for free.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

#5 Texas A&M down 7-3 to Colorado in the 4th. What’s up with that?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> #5 Texas A&M down 7-3 to Colorado in the 4th. What’s up with that?



I don’t know but I like it, we playem.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Hopefully next game there will be some professional announcers in the booth.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> #5 Texas A&M down 7-3 to Colorado in the 4th. What’s up with that?


The air! Playing at Mile High.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> Hopefully next game there will be some professional announcers in the booth.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I don’t know but I like it, we playem.



We don’t play AM this year


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Podlesney needs some tutoring!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

We need a kicker


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

What the heck is wrong with our kicker? Missed an easy FG last week. Unreal.

Running game and kicking game concerns me, boys. Wow!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> Hopefully next game there will be some professional announcers in the booth.


Yep they seemed a little too woke for me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> We don’t play AM this year



The Tide plays A&M Oct 9, 45-7 in the third at my game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Pick 6 Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

D Td!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It should be you’re the #2 team playing a team your school paid so they could come get their butts kicked


We will hopefully see Auburn represent next week against an actual team. I agree we’re not playing anyone. But we are pitching a shutout.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

56-0 good guys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

If Kirby doesn't let Stetson break a record Im gonna be


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Kinda like both of Auburn’s games ?


A wins a win ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Let’s all go down to Doomes Johnson’s! We’ll get slaws burger fry and bottle of ski and a pick 6 for desert


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> A wins a win ?


Congrats on the win today. Y’all took out some anger on them boys.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Congrats on the win today. Y’all took out some anger on them boys.


I was so mad at the end of the first quarter I had an anxiety attack and went outside to cool down ??


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

The Dawgs defense has outscored their opponents offense 14-3 this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Mercer has put up 14 on the Bama defense. Bama ought to drop out of the top 10.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Ladd almost took it to the house.  He made that DB look silly trying to tackle him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Mercer has put up 14 on the Bama defense. Bama ought to drop out of the top 10.



Such a savant, our third string QB is in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Beck throws a pick 6.  I wanted a shut out!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

Dangit!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs, been at benefit BBQ competition all day!!!! Got invited to be a judge. 

Dawgs looking good!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Such a savant, our third string QB is in.


Dawgs Bama on a collision course.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah let’s start Beck Next week. Wow!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

I want to see Vandagriff now.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

put in the scout team QB.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I want to see Vandagriff now.


Me too!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I want to see Vandagriff now.


Me too


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Kirby trying to let Beck get his confidence back, or let him hand it off til the time runs out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs Bama on a collision course.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

I think Dajun Edwards is the hardest running back UGA has, even more than Milton.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 11, 2021)

Edwards just trucked that guy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I think Dajun Edwards is the hardest running back UGA has, even more than Milton.


Just said the same. Runs tough!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

All Dawgs 56-7 your final

Keep it going, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

Sorry but Kirby just went down a notch for this DGD. Go Stetson Bennett.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok
Game ball
The Mailman.

now....

Woo pig.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

48-14 Final for Bama, congrats DAWGs.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 11, 2021)

Got to rest the varsity a good bit and give the kids some reps. Win all the way around!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> 48-14 Final for Bama, congrats DAWGs.


Awesome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

Why was UGA dawg nekkid?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 11, 2021)

Great win; UAB is no gimme.

Vandagriff looked better than Beck handing the ball off…..just saying.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> Great win; UAB is no gimme.
> 
> Vandagriff looked better than Beck handing the ball off…..just saying.



The DAWGs we’re favored by 22 points.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 11, 2021)

Yea, OSU was favored by more than two TD.  A&M was favored by almost three TDs.  

That‘s why the games are played.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was UGA dawg nekkid?


He was hawt..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> He was hawt..


It wasn't even hawt today. Just neva seen it. But yes, he is HAWT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was UGA dawg nekkid?


That didn’t look right, did it? I dunno.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was UGA dawg nekkid?


No need to dress up for UAB. Lol he was looking good neekid!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> No need to dress up for UAB. Lol he was looking good neekid!!


Yes he was. Just neva seen it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> No need to dress up for UAB. Lol he was looking good neekid!!


He’s too sexy for his shirt.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 11, 2021)

I really miss being able to listen to Munson or at least the Dawgs announcers. With ESPN carrying the games, there’s always going to be some wokeness in what they say. Today they talked about how an integrated USC team defeated an all white Alabama team and that’s when integration began in the SEC. Having to stream the game, it doesn’t work to watch and try to listen live to the Dawgs on the radio due to the delay. I wish for a device that I could feed audio into and adjust the delay until it matched up with the tv. Today’s announcers talk incessantly. I remember the days of watching the Braves and listening to Skip, Pete, Ernie, and crew. They would often just be quiet for a moment and let the tv audience enjoy the ambient crowd noise. I miss those days.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

Glad the DAWGS came out and did what they were supposed too! 
Plus my little girl got her picture made with a legend!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Glad the DAWGS came out and did what they were supposed too!
> Plus my little girl got her picture made with a legend!View attachment 1103800View attachment 1103801


That’s awesome! How’s Dooley getting around?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> That’s awesome! How’s Dooley getting around?


He was getting around better than some folks half his age!! He’s in real good shape it seemed!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> He was getting around better than some folks half his age!! He’s in real good shape it seemed!


Good to hear! Glad y’all got to see him.


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Mercer has put up 14 on the Bama defense. Bama ought to drop out of the top 10.


And Miami isn’t looking so hot against App state


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Glad the DAWGS came out and did what they were supposed too!
> Plus my little girl got her picture made with a legend!View attachment 1103800View attachment 1103801


I never knew Phil Collins was a a Dawg! Wow!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I never knew Phil Collins was a a Dawg! Wow!


That’s like calling Bear Bryant, Ray Charles!?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 11, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> That’s like calling Bear Bryant, Ray Charles!?


Just messin with ya man. Beautiful little girl ya got there. Makes me wish mine was that age again.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Just messin with ya man. Beautiful little girl ya got there. Makes me wish mine was that age again.


I know you was!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Just messin with ya man. Beautiful little girl ya got there. Makes me wish mine was that age again.


I know you was


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Ole Vince is a DGD!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Ole Vince is a DGD!



An original DGD.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 11, 2021)

Times were simpler back then. A ton of toss sweeps. And 5 man defensive fronts.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It wasn't even hawt today. Just neva seen it. But yes, he is HAWT!



Our seats are about 20 rows up from his doghouse there in that corner there and yes it was pretty hot this afternoon.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2021)

Right in the sun!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

Say what you want to about the Mailman, but that kid is a DGD to the bone. Carson Beck will move down the depth chart because he doesn’t have the soul for UGA that Bennett does and it showed tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Say what you want to about the Mailman, but that kid is a DGD to the bone. Carson Beck will move down the depth chart because he doesn’t have the soul for UGA that Bennett does and it showed tonight.
> View attachment 1103826


I honestly don't understand all the hate for this young man. He can play! He is a valuable member of this team. I am pulling for him, and you are right, he is a DGD! A true to the core Dawg!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I honestly don't understand all the hate for this young man. He can play! He is a valuable member of this team. I am pulling for him, and you are right, he is a DGD! A true to the core Dawg!


I don't hate him and last year I thought he was good until he played Alabama and Florida and throwed so many interceptions!

What I don't like is UGA needs to find the next man up whether it is Beck or Vandagriff, both are great QBs and we will lose 1 of them IMHO!

Kirby has done proved that he will look to the portal for experience when he has it already on the team if he will utilize them!

Same thing happened to Fields when he was turned lose he became one of the best, after he left and Fromm left we had to dip into the portal.


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 12, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why was UGA dawg nekkid?



His body, his choice.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2021)

Cadcom said:


> His body, his choice.


UGA is woke? It’s all down hill from here?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't hate him and last year I thought he was good until he played Alabama and Florida and throwed so many interceptions!
> 
> What I don't like is UGA needs to find the next man up whether it is Beck or Vandagriff, both are great QBs and we will lose 1 of them IMHO!
> 
> ...


We are good. At least this year and next. Bennett and JT will be gone after this season. Beck and the other kid will have an open competition along with the next 5 star we are recruiting.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We are good. At least this year and next. Bennett and JT will be gone after this season. Beck and the other kid will have an open competition along with the next 5 star we are recruiting.



Pretty much this. Both Beck and Vandergriff know they are in line for next year. Kirby has shown he values experience so it's doubtful that Stockton (this years QB prospect) will be in the mix until '23 barring injury.



Rackmaster said:


> Same thing happened to Fields when he was turned lose he became one of the best, after he left and Fromm left we had to dip into the portal.



And so what Fields transferred. What did he accomplish that Fromm didn't? Made it to the NCG only to lose to 'Bama. Fromm was not our problem, poor coaching decisions were (who our starting QB was, was not one of them), IMHO.

We'll be just fine either way.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 12, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Pretty much this. Both Beck and Vandergriff know they are in line for next year. Kirby has shown he values experience so it's doubtful that Stockton (this years QB prospect) will be in the mix until '23 barring injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poor coaching decision was the decision they made to pick the quarterback they picked. So, trust in the coaches decision to start Bennett, yet similar decisions were apparently not the right ones? Hmmm. Of course the would be fine either way yesterday. IT WAS UAB. That's not what these guys are saying. In my opinion Kirby is a dddummy to not throw the future in there and let him screw up a little bit and still win the game easily. But you know, that's why I don't get paid 7 to 8 mill to be a HC. I'll admit I'm learning a lot about this crazy game they call football!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 12, 2021)

Imma just leave this here


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> UGA is woke? It’s all down hill from here?



Speaking of downhill...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The poor coaching decision was the decision they made to pick the quarterback they picked. So, trust in the coaches decision to start Bennett, yet similar decisions were apparently not the right ones? Hmmm. Of course the would be fine either way yesterday. IT WAS UAB. That's not what these guys are saying. In my opinion Kirby is a dddummy to not throw the future in there and let him screw up a little bit and still win the game easily. But you know, that's why I don't get paid 7 to 8 mill to be a HC. I'll admit I'm learning a lot about this crazy game they call football!


Kirby said in his post game the plan was 2-1. Two series for Bennett and one for Beck. I’d imagine as the season progresses it’ll go 1-1 and maybe Bennett gets out of the way. We have a completely different offensive staff since the QB debacle has begun. Chaney and Miami native are gone. Monken hasn’t screwed up yet with QB’s so I’m not going keep pounding sand. Until he shows me otherwise. The QB position will
Always be the number one position for the transfer portal with the limited number of places in the NFL. Us fans love to create controversy. But I’m pretty happy to have Bennett and JT in the QB room with Beck and the other youngsters. We haven’t had that the last few years. We have an open competition next year with multiple five stars. Probably will
Lose the loser of the battle but we just keep recruiting then position the way have been and we’ll be fine.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby said in his post game the plan was 2-1. Two series for Bennett and one for Beck. I’d imagine as the season progresses it’ll go 1-1 and maybe Bennett gets out of the way. We have a completely different offensive staff since the QB debacle has begun. Chaney and Miami native are gone. Monken hasn’t screwed up yet with QB’s so I’m not going keep pounding sand. Until he shows me otherwise. The QB position will
> Always be the number one position for the transfer portal with the limited number of places in the NFL. Us fans love to create controversy. But I’m pretty happy to have Bennett and JT in the QB room with Beck and the other youngsters. We haven’t had that the last few years. We have an open competition next year with multiple five stars. Probably will
> Lose the loser of the battle but we just keep recruiting then position the way have been and we’ll be fine.


Bennett is a good QB and his decisions were outstanding yesterday and he can slang that ball! 

To me he looks better than JT as far as accuracy!


----------



## antharper (Sep 12, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The poor coaching decision was the decision they made to pick the quarterback they picked. So, trust in the coaches decision to start Bennett, yet similar decisions were apparently not the right ones? Hmmm. Of course the would be fine either way yesterday. IT WAS UAB. That's not what these guys are saying. In my opinion Kirby is a dddummy to not throw the future in there and let him screw up a little bit and still win the game easily. But you know, that's why I don't get paid 7 to 8 mill to be a HC. I'll admit I'm learning a lot about this crazy game they call football!


I’ve learned enough just reading on here that I feel like I should be making a few million ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2021)

Brock Bowers is gonna be awesome as he gets older.
He has got mad skills!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 12, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett is a good QB and his decisions were outstanding yesterday and he can slang that ball!
> 
> To me he looks better than JT as far as accuracy!


Are we gonna see a completely healthy JT Daniels this year? That could make a difference for him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Are we gonna see a completely healthy JT Daniels this year? That could make a difference for him.


Good Question if not JT may stay for his Senior year!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Are we gonna see a completely healthy JT Daniels this year? That could make a difference for him.


I heard JT was cleared to play Saturday, but I guess they felt it was best to let him rest a week.


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 13, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Good Question if not JT may stay for his Senior year!




Daniels is going to be here next year.  He ain't tough enough to play in the SEC, let alone the NFL....he has been hurt his entire career...most of the time he has been at UGA there has been a situation where he was cleared to play but the decision was made by someone not to play him.  He lost his starting job due to an injury...he just ain't tough enough to play big time CFB.  On top of this he is, at best, a game manager.....its a bad situation in Athens despite the record, the current ranking etc.   We ain't winning a SEC title with the current QBs in Athens.  One is a pansy who can't play if he is sore, one ain't close to ready, one is a true freshman who was a questionable 5 star and recruit and the best one we have is 5 foot tall and wouldn't be on the roster at any other SEC schools not in Tennessee.....


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I honestly don't understand all the hate for this young man. He can play! He is a valuable member of this team. I am pulling for him, and you are right, he is a DGD! A true to the core Dawg!




No one hates Bennet but anyone who is more than a casual fan of UGA football knows that Bennett being the best QB in Athens....and no mistake, he is, Daniels is not capable of playing more than 4-6 games in the SEC, he is always going to be hurt....is a problem IF UGA is a serious contender for the SEC East.  Bennett would not be on a roster in the SEC except Vandy and UT.....yet he is the best QB we have in Athens 2 years running. 

The problem is Bennett is a stud against the UABs of the world...and looks horrible against real teams.  Fortunately we only play one team with a shot at beating us and then we can look forward to bennett tossing INTs in the SEC CG when Daniels has a hand nail and can't go....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 13, 2021)

God it gets hard to read all this dumb crap.... From fans and non fans alike.   Yall need to take up something else to occupy some of your time.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> God it gets hard to read all this dumb crap.... From fans and non fans alike.   Yall need to take up something else to occupy some of your time.



I hear deer season just started. Maybe they could get in on some of that action? Maybe it could help some with their "'tude"? I dunno. I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I hear deer season just started. Maybe they could get in on some of that action? Maybe it could help some with their "'tude"? I dunno. I'm just throwing it out there.


Something my Lord!  ?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Something my Lord!  ?



Usually when deer and foobaw season rolls around everybody kind of mellows out a little bit but this year we got that whole teenage angst thing workin' against us.


----------

